# Watching Films - XBOX live



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone watched HD films on xbox live yet??? 

good / Bad? 

do you have to download them first? not sure how it works. 

cheers


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Never heard about this. Was this included in the last Live update?

I have Sky+HD anyway, but its just strange I didn't hear about this...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you can now rent movies off xbox live. standard and HD.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

jamest said:


> Never heard about this. Was this included in the last Live update?
> 
> I have Sky+HD anyway, but its just strange I didn't hear about this...


not sure mate -

i hadnt connected to live for months until recently. had a large update and it was there.

you can rent HD films for about 250 - 350 credits. (1000 credits is £8.50, i think)


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

panama said:


> you can now rent movies off xbox live. standard and HD.


does it stream or do you down load it all first?


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

I've watched an HD movie over Xbox live. It does stream, but be careful... I've got 10mb cable internet and even streaning it 1/2 an hour before starting to watch the movie, the video still plays much fastr than it downloads, so as you get near the end of the film, the "buffer" runs out and you have to wait for it to catch up, then this keeps happening unless you leave it for a while. Best to let it download fully before watching the movie.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

last one i watched from xbox live was I am Legend in 1080i. I downloaded it first on to the HD (4.3gb) It was top quality altough without doing the maths i think it worked out more expensive than going to rent a blu ray from blockbuster


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah does download first watched drillbit talyor, the quailty was first class but worked out at a shade under a 5er, would def be cheaper to rent from blockbuster or somewhere


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahh, but you didn't have to drive to blockbuster, so think of the petrol savings....


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

and of course consider bandwidth usage - if you're 'capped' then it's eating into your allowance?!?!????


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

JasonRS said:


> Ahh, but you didn't have to drive to blockbuster, so think of the petrol savings....


good point, its about 3 mile drive though town so with the added pertol cost it probley puts it even on money just about.


----------

